# Best 27" tires?



## Third Son (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey All....

What would you consider the most long lasting, puncture resistant, smoothest riding 27" (x 1-1/4) bicycle tire out there? How about all those things for under $50/ tire?

Your experiences in this area would be of great value to me...

Thanks!


----------



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

I used to run Continental Gatorskin 27x1¼ on my Fuji Monterey. They were great and worked well on thorns, glass or gravel. They are slightly heavier (weight), as with most puncture resistant tires. I've heard of sidewall blowouts after a couple thousand miles but I never had that happen. Depending on where you look, they usually run between $35-$40.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Third Son said:


> What would you consider the most long lasting, puncture resistant, smoothest riding 27" (x 1-1/4) bicycle tire out there? How about all those things for under $50/ tire?


You do realize that it's pretty much impossible for the same tire to be both the "most long-lasting and puncture-resistant" and the "smoothest-riding"? There's always a compromise between the heavier, thicker tread needed for the former, and the suppleness needed for the latter.

That said, the Gatorskins do have a good reputation for balancing those factors. Panaracer Paselas are also well-regarded, and substantially cheaper.


----------



## Third Son (Sep 15, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> You do realize that it's pretty much impossible for the same tire to be both the "most long-lasting and puncture-resistant" and the "smoothest-riding"? There's always a compromise between the heavier, thicker tread needed for the former, and the suppleness needed for the latter.
> 
> That said, the Gatorskins do have a good reputation for balancing those factors. Panaracer Paselas are also well-regarded, and substantially cheaper.


Yes I know that....all things considered... but you were smart enough to see that I see. I actually don't mind riding on a firm tire.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Panaracer Pasela Tourguard's are the best I've used for 27ichers, nice ride long lasting, and as good (imo) as gators for puncture resistance, but ride WAYYYYY better. I plan on using them on my touring bike project I'm working on this winter. I plan on using the bike on a 700 mile tour next summer with a couple friends, and they are the only tire I could stand, and also trust for that long

*edit* I also have only used the Kevlar tires, not the cheaper steel bead ones, don't know if there is a difference between them.


----------



## Woyteck Morajko (Jan 7, 2005)

panaracer pasela is good, i've used them for years. performance and nashbar still have 27s, with kevlar belt, usually on sale for less than $20. these are OK, except performance are smaller, more like a 1 1/8. last year i found some 27s at walmart, made by BELL. these are labeled as 1 1/4, but look more like 1 3/8. so far they seem durable and comfortable. they are folding AND have a kevlar belt, all for $16!


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

I had an armadillo, that I ran down to nothing on my rear tire for a couple of years. Love that tire. Right now I have a Continental 1000 on the front and a Performance Strada K on the rear. I have slime liners under booth for extra protection. I would not trust either tire without the slime liner.


----------



## InertAgent (Aug 11, 2008)

I ride in NYC inevitably through potholes and all kinds of crap, and the Armadillo is the only one that hasn't flatted. It was almost worn through to the casing and started separating before I replaced it. Note that it measures as 1x1/8, not 1x1/4 as marked. The Armadillo rides like a water pressurized garden hose. It is sketchy in the wet, especially on metal plating. But I hate getting flats. I tried the Schwalbe Marathon for a plusher ride (and a little tread) but a wire (from a steel belt?) did it in. The Marathon measures as a full 1x1/4 (32c). I use it on the front where I never get flats (well, a pinch flat on a plate edge once, but that was my fault due to inflation negligence).


----------

